# Tabla solo or duet album recommendations please



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the album by Ustad Alla Rakha & Zakir Hussain called Tabla Duet which I love and I wanted to find more solo or duet albums of tabla playing. I have a ton of albums with tabla as an accompaniment but was surprised how much I enjoyed this album which puts the tabla front and center as the featured instrument. Also any recommendations of great tabla players I should check out please!

Thanks!


----------

